# Frog Room...Nahhhh FROG CLOSET!!!!



## Darts/Mantellas.by.P3RRY (Feb 1, 2011)

This is my well I guess you would call it a Frog Closet,lol the cool thing is I can Hide it away when I want. Like say if guests come over also helps keep the temps of the closet arounf 73'F in the day time and about 67'F at night so Far I have 4 tanks 3 are set up. I have a Citronella tank, and am waiting for my BYH's and MACHETOS to arrive, there tanks are already set up as well. As for the fourth tank I want to do a pair so I can start breeding, but Id want either Green Sips, Mints terr.'s, or something else along those lines... so Enjoy the the FROG CLOSET I'll be up dating pics as I get more frogs in them...


----------



## Darts/Mantellas.by.P3RRY (Feb 1, 2011)

Better Pic of the Citronella tank, Thanks Josh's Frogs for the beautiful frogs great company to deal with...


----------



## Freeradical53 (Jan 25, 2008)

Good idea. With the kids out of the house, I have lots of closet space!


----------



## Darts/Mantellas.by.P3RRY (Feb 1, 2011)

Yea It really works great Id like to do a room someday, but for now the closet is perfect lol!


----------



## Darts/Mantellas.by.P3RRY (Feb 1, 2011)

Some updates the top level 10gals are now fully planted gonna let them grow in for a while before they get there inhabitants..top left is reserved for Machetos and the right tank with either be green sips or Mints not decided yet....enjoy


----------



## madran2 (Mar 22, 2010)

Looking great.


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

Darts/Mantellas.by.P3RRY said:


> Some updates the top level 10gals are now fully planted gonna let them grow in for a while before they get there inhabitants..top left is reserved for Machetos and the right tank with either be green sips or Mints not decided yet....enjoy


I believe you mean Matechos not Machetos, correct?


----------



## Darts/Mantellas.by.P3RRY (Feb 1, 2011)

lol yes RedHead87xc sorry Im still new to this thanks for correction on the spelling. Get this guys and gals my newb ass cross bred my flightless FFs and my gliders together, and now they can fly... Go figure I didnt even think of it at the time but there genetics worked that defect out, I was just trying to get enough FF's together so I could start a new culture cause my others crashed. No biggie just a pain in the ass cause a few fly out when im feeding but they seem to produce much faster this hybrid??? All PDF's and Mantellas doing great though so I cant complain...


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Just so you no mint terrib adults need at least a 20g for a pair to fit. If I am reading right you have 4 tens. So I would stick with tincs.


----------



## Darts/Mantellas.by.P3RRY (Feb 1, 2011)

I have a 55gal im going to put the mints in right now working a deal with another member for a large group of them. Im going probably do green sip pair in the 10gal...


----------



## varanoid (Jan 21, 2011)

Nice closet man. Your collection is coming along quite nicely. I will agree that a 10 gallon tank is definately too small for a terrib pair. Maybe while they are very small, but definately not for an adult pair. Glad to hear you are setting up a 55 for those guys. Can your frog room accomodate the 55? It may be the perfect excuse to upgrade!

Keep in touch.


----------



## Darts/Mantellas.by.P3RRY (Feb 1, 2011)

I already have the 55gal set up I had mantellas in it but Im going to get rid of them if anyones interested in them...heres s pic of where the group of mints will be living...


----------



## Darts/Mantellas.by.P3RRY (Feb 1, 2011)

Well got some major updatess here first of all I recieved my 4 Mints which look awesome and are pretty bold. I also got 3 Luces and 5 tadpoles not sure which is which yet (patricas,yellow backs, azureus, leucs) from JJhuang which are all doing great hes got an awesome collection going. Still wating on my BYH's and Matechos. Other than that I still need to find a home for the Mantellas so I can move the mints to the 55gal tank.All and all Im pretty stoked.


----------



## Darts/Mantellas.by.P3RRY (Feb 1, 2011)

****Update**Re: Frog Room...Nahhhh FROG CLOSET!!!!*

So big news I recieved my F1 Pair of Southren Colbalts from Reptilesetc. there insanely colorful and the largest dart frogs I've ever seen there huge Ive already heard calling from the closet not sure if it was them or not but they like to hang out together so....fingers crossed!!!


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Collection looks good! I see your a tinc guy... Lol I am as well. I love tincs. I also keep terribilis, and galacts as well. I'm trying to get into thumbs, but the big frogs are just so cool! Also, the cobalts look like they might be a pair. The on the left looks to be male, the one on the right is ify, but looks probable female. Good luck with em!


----------



## Darts/Mantellas.by.P3RRY (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks yes totally a tinc guy, Well thats what they were sold to me as (a pair) so they better be lol, they seem to get along quite good the toe pads are hard to go by as there nearly the same size mabey some others wanna chime in and see what they think.


----------



## Darts/Mantellas.by.P3RRY (Feb 1, 2011)

Time for an up date. I have sold off my Mantellas and moved the 2.2 pairs of Southren sips/cobalts into my 55gal tank I believe one may be holding eggs she is huge. I just picked up the other pair from a fellow member on the board here, we purchased them at the same time. I'll also be purchasing a pair of Azerus from him this weekend...enjoy the pics....


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Darts/Mantellas.by.P3RRY said:


> Thanks yes totally a tinc guy, Well thats what they were sold to me as (a pair) so they better be lol, they seem to get along quite good the toe pads are hard to go by as there nearly the same size mabey some others wanna chime in and see what they think.


Don't ever go just by toe pads. Also look at the body size. Females will be bigger, and taller. The males usually are smaller and lower to the ground.


----------



## Darts/Mantellas.by.P3RRY (Feb 1, 2011)

Snapped this pic today of the southren colbalts bathing together there loving there new home and fattening up quickley....


----------



## Darts/Mantellas.by.P3RRY (Feb 1, 2011)

Cleaned the tanks today and decided to snap a few pics everybodys put on alot of weight and doing great. Tadpoles have developed rear legs Im excited to see what I have...


----------



## Darts/Mantellas.by.P3RRY (Feb 1, 2011)

They were out on the hunt for gnats and FF's....


----------

